# MAC dupes for Shadowy Lady and Spiced Chocolate palettes from COC line



## lilmissmac (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm trying to recreate both of these since I wasn't able to buy them when they were out. I know I can get Deep Truth and Shadowy Lady but I need something similar to:

Lightfall &
Smudged Violet

and that will complete the Shadowy Lady dupe. Then, for the Spiced Chocolate dupe I need something similar to:

Nanogold
Brash
Spiced Chocolate &
Sweet Chestnut

If you girls could help me recreate these palettes, you have NO IDEA how happy this would make me! Thanks!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, you can still get the quads on EBay.  There are quite a few of the Shadowy Lady Quad and I saw one going for only $24 as a buy it now!  The Spiced Chocolate Quad is harder to find.  Just letting you know.


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

For the spiced chocolate quad:
*Nanogold:* Motif

*Brash:* Coppering

*Spiced Chocolate: *Embark

*Sweet Chestnut: *Sketch/Cranberry


----------



## cocomia (Apr 16, 2009)

Nanogold - Seedy Pearl or Naked Lunch. (Or really, any pinkish highlighter you'd like to use...)
Brash - Coppering!
Sweet Chestnut - Cranberry. Or Heritage Rouge piggie? Not sure if it's perm.
Spiced Chocolate - Embark is the only one I could think of.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Cranberry is really close to Sweet Chestnut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Heritage Rouge (now pro) is darker. HTH


----------

